# Pancakes or Waffles?



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2010)

Today is pancake day in the Maritimes. I don't really know how, but at some point the observence of Shrove Tuesday morphed into a generalised Pancake holiday.

Churches (all types), service clubs, and schools are hosting Pancake Suppers as a fundraiser. Resturants are offering them for the evening menu. 

And here @ chez Rogers we just put away a very large stack of pancakes & maple syrup!

All of this causes me to ask the age old question, 

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## ubermadchen (Feb 16, 2010)

Crepes!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll answer the question in the form of a riddle:

What kind of food can't make up it's mind?


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 16, 2010)

PANCAKES?!!?!?!

You have a whole day set aside for pancakes? Dude, I need to get in on that!

Pancakes are the answer. _Easy._

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------




MLCOPE2 said:


> I'll answer the question in the form of a riddle:
> 
> What kind of food can't make up it's mind?


 
rat brains!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 16, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I'll answer the question in the form of a riddle:
> 
> What kind of food can't make up it's mind?


 
[/QUOTE]rat brains![/QUOTE]

 and here's what you won


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 16, 2010)

Pancakes, of course. But I like both.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 16, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll answer the question in the form of a riddle:
> ...



Sweet! Given my proclivity for cannibalism my next guess would have been Joe Lieberman.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 16, 2010)

Pancakes, because sweet potato waffles and blueberry ricotta waffles just don't work as well.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 16, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > MLCOPE2 said:
> ...


----------



## Curt (Feb 16, 2010)

My answer is, "yes." That includes the crepes.


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2010)

Technically shroves are crepes. And that recipe is good. But we are on a waffle kick these days. I like to put half white whole wheat flour in and you can barely tell the difference. In fact I just ate a leftover one for a snack, with real maple syrup and a generous pat of butter. MMMMM.


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 16, 2010)

Pancakes!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 16, 2010)

Pancakes layered with a waffle, butter, syrup, and powdered sugar. Yes to both. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Michael (Feb 16, 2010)

Waffles. They hold the butter and syrup better.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 16, 2010)

I like both. Pancakes with blueberries, real butter, and real maple syrup (dark amber grade). 

Waffles= sliced bananas, real butter, and real maple syrup (same grade).


----------



## dudley (Feb 16, 2010)

I like both pancakes and waffles. Waffles tend to be more crisp but both in my estimation are best when served with authentic 100% Vermont or Canadian real Maple syrup! I am hungry for both now thinking of them...lol


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry too.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 17, 2010)

Breakfast tacos 

Oh, and crepes.


----------



## Andres (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought the thread needed these:


----------



## Herald (Feb 17, 2010)

Belgian waffles. 

Excuse me while I make a mess salivating.


----------



## Miller (Feb 17, 2010)

Waffles, they're like pancakes but with syrup traps.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 17, 2010)

Waffles are Pancakes with syrup traps.


----------



## Curt (Feb 17, 2010)

dudley said:


> I like both pancakes and waffles. Waffles tend to be more crisp but both in my estimation are best when served with authentic 100% Vermont or Canadian real Maple syrup! I am hungry for both now thinking of them...lol


 
You should try Maine Maple Syrup.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 17, 2010)

Waffles because they can hold more syrup.


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 17, 2010)

Both!


----------



## Idelette (Feb 17, 2010)

I really love both! But, if I had to choose I'd say pancakes because of the variety. You can make apple, blueberry, pumpkin, banana, buttermilk, sweet potato, chocolate chip......the-list-goes-on pancakes! And you can add maple syrup, butter and fresh fruit on top as you can with waffles! Yumm!


----------



## nasa30 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pumpkin pancakes are the best! But......cranberry pancakes are great too......so are pecan pancakes (Georgia pecans only of course)

Pancakes get my vote for the variety as well.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 17, 2010)

Both, please!

Actually, I've always said that pancakes are the ultimate comfort food. So I probably should go with them.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 17, 2010)

Both:

Pancakes for breakfast...chicken and waffles for dinner


----------

